# Best Credit Cards-Standard Rates



## CCOVICH

*National Irish Bank-Freedom Package*

APR on purchases: 9.9%_

Note:  other NIB packages offer lower rates, but these accounts carry quarterly charges._*

[broken link removed]*

APR on purchases: 9.5%
APR on cash advances:  11.2%

*[broken link removed]*

APR on purchases: 9.9%
 APR on cash advances:  11.6%
*
[broken link removed]
*
APR on purchases: 10.9%
  APR on cash advances:  12.6%


For further information, please click the links above. *The terms and conditions attaching to interest free periods may vary among card providers. Further details can be obtained from the various providers. *Not all applicants will be able to avail of the above rates as certain criteria apply. Information will be reviewed and updated regularly. Askaboutmoney does not accept any responsiblity for inaccuracies in the information.


----------



## laoise06

Are you aware of the new credit card charges being imposed by Bank of Ireland - €3.80 for the first printed page of your credit card statement and €2.80 for each subsequent page?


----------



## CCOVICH

laoise06 said:


> Are you aware of the new credit card charges being imposed by Bank of Ireland - €3.80 for the first printed page of your credit card statement and €2.80 for each subsequent page?


 

Yes-see here-it's for duplicates, not originals.


----------



## carrotcake

Hello - I want to change from my MBNA credit card (as large interest rate) and saw some info on the new AIB Click Card 8.5% APR - would anyone recommend this? or could someone tell me what is the best credit card to get (i.e. cheapest interest rate I mean!). Thank you very much.


----------



## sabo08

Hi carrotcake,
The AIB APR isnt bad but it depends how you will use it! If you plan on ever using it to withdraw cash the APR for that is 22.5% so its an absolute no no! Also if you have a balance to transfer from your MBNA card the click card doesnt offer any 0% deals on balance transfers like a lot of others, so you'll pay the 8.5% rate on your transferred balance. Also the fees they charge for certain things e.g if you go over limit is higher than the standard cards and finally you have to manage it totally online! But if you are good with your card i.e. dont go over limit, dont withdraw cash and dont have a current balance to transfer its not a bad deal! I think Halifax offer a good deal on their one the rates around 9% APR and about 11% for cash. They also offer 0% on purchases and balance transfers for 6 months! Actually I also think they currently have an offer on where you can get €100 to spend on your card when you sign up!!


----------



## chippie1974

sabo08 said:


> Hi carrotcake,
> The AIB APR isnt bad but it depends how you will use it! If you plan on ever using it to withdraw cash the APR for that is 22.5% so its an absolute no no! Also if you have a balance to transfer from your MBNA card the click card doesnt offer any 0% deals on balance transfers like a lot of others, so you'll pay the 8.5% rate on your transferred balance. Also the fees they charge for certain things e.g if you go over limit is higher than the standard cards and finally you have to manage it totally online! But if you are good with your card i.e. dont go over limit, dont withdraw cash and dont have a current balance to transfer its not a bad deal! I think Halifax offer a good deal on their one the rates around 9% APR and about 11% for cash. They also offer 0% on purchases and balance transfers for 6 months! Actually I also think they currently have an offer on where you can get €100 to spend on your card when you sign up!!


 
I was thinking of changing from MBNA as well, have it since college. To me the €100 Halifax offer looks the best, the rates also look competitive but I don't pay interest so they are not as much of a concern. Anyone spot anything better than the Halifax offer?


----------



## carrotcake

Thanks Chipppie for your really helpful advice! Regards,


----------



## carrotcake

I think I need to thank Sabo08 also! Thanks a mill


----------



## demoivre

For details on all available credit cards go to itsyourmoney.ie, click on "Cost Comparisons", select credit card and there you have them.


----------



## bamboozle

Report last year in UK suggested that people are more likely to get divorced during their life than change their banks!! Upon hearing that I decided to switch, after a bit of research (on here) i switched to NIB and must say they have been excellent, great online and phone banking, low rate on Credit Cards and best of all when I do have to go into the branch on my lunchbreak there is rarely a queue!
what more do u want!!


----------



## shammy feen

AIB Click Credit card has an interest rate of 8.5%, which I think is one of the lowest in the market.


----------



## balkanhawk

At the moment i have an Ulsterbank Zinc card (13.4%). I was unhappy with the rate so i decided to get a Halifax (9.5%) card with the €100 bonus. I had the two cards for a few weeks when i decided to ring Ulsterbank to cancel my credit card. I have been with Ulsterbank for around 10 years and i never had a problem, i just thought the rate was better.
When i called i was put through to the head of the credit card dept and i immediately thought 'here we go'. The guy was nice and said my record was impeccable with the bank. Out of the blue he said he could drop the rate to 9.9%. I did not know this could be done with credit cards!!

I decided to keep the UB card as i get a €30 loyalty bonus if i spend €6000 a year on the card. I think i will cancel the Halifax card before the end of the year.

Haggle with your credit card provider!!


----------



## Brookner

*Moderator note: *post removed - don't post general queries in a key topic like this.


----------



## finoblad

I recently went to the Halifax to apply for their Credit Card and after completing all the forms and answering all the questions, they asked me what credit limit I wanted on the card. When I said 500 euro max, they said the minimum was 1000 euro. I don't want a card with 1000 euro limit so I declined and took my forms back.  The reason I'm posting this here is I would love if you guys could keep this minimum credit limit in mind when posting comparisons of the different cards available.


----------



## Elainee40

Hi, 
I am with MBNA, and i phoned last friday to see if i could lower my rate.
I was on 14.9% and they dropped it to 10.9%. this is lower than my other card.
Ring your credit card company and see if they can do anything for you. i was quite surprised.


----------



## ClubMan

Or (as ever) better still use your _CC _as a cashflow management tool and not as a source of longer term credit, clear you bill each month and thereby avoid interest charges altogether and thereby render the rate charged largely academic. If you can't do this then you need to budget better and live within your means rather than on high cost credit.


----------



## Georgiee

Hi I have a MBNA credit card and was going to change to the new bank of Ireland clear credit card if anyone has any advise. Thank you


----------



## Diego Murphy

i switched to the BOI credit clear card the other day.  going on a big holiday next month so transfered the balance onto this new card @ 0% for six months.  Didn't want to take the money out of my savings so will just clear it in the next couple of months.  Handy if you've a high balance on your current card.  Think the rate is 9.5%.  i don't let my card go into the area of clocking up interest though so as someone said before, the rates are largely irrelevant if you clear your balance each month.


----------



## Guest128

finoblad said:


> I recently went to the Halifax to apply for their Credit Card and after completing all the forms and answering all the questions, they asked me what credit limit I wanted on the card. When I said 500 euro max, they said the minimum was 1000 euro. I don't want a card with 1000 euro limit so I declined and took my forms back.  The reason I'm posting this here is I would love if you guys could keep this minimum credit limit in mind when posting comparisons of the different cards available.



Just to note on this that the Halifax site indicates that the minimum limit is €500, not €1000: [broken link removed]


----------



## Oscail

The Permanent TSB ICE Visa card has a much better rate than their  regular visa card but they are insisting that even those with the existing TSB Visa card have to apply to make the change over to ICE to take advantage of the lower rate. 

What stops them from just applying the lower rate to existing Perm/TSB Visa customers when the customer requests it ? 

I rang Perm/TSB. They said "it's a different product". Hardly an explanation. They presumably have an internal reason for it. Maybe it's just a bit of marketing guff. 

I don't mind as long as it doesn't place me at any disadvantage. Does anyone know why they just don't apply the rate to existing customers ?


----------



## idontknow

I think that's because you are changing to a new product i.e. new terms and conditions so you should compare them carefully before switching.  

http://itsyourmoney.ie/costcomparisons.jsp

is quite good for comparison purposes


----------



## barrykkk

Hi There I am thinking of movong to Halifax 10.7% Apr on Purchases 18% on Cash and they are giving 6 Months 0% .... IS this good or do any of the options on this post (NIB BOS) offer 6 months @0% ?


----------



## EAKF

The person you spoke to at ptsb was correct - they are two different products.

Each product would have a different set of options around it and they would not be able to change the interest rate on one card without changing the entire Classic card portfolio.

If you are not paying the full outstanding balance each month, and therefore are incurring interest on your card, then I would suggest switching over to their ICE card. You can pass over any outstanding balance, avail of the lower interest rate and you would only be required to pay the obligitaory Government Stamp Duty on the new card.

You should talk to a member of their Customer Service Team or drop into your branch as this would be a very straight-forward and quick process.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Chey

sabo08 said:


> Hi carrotcake,
> The AIB APR isnt bad but it depends how you will use it! If you plan on ever using it to withdraw cash the APR for that is 22.5% so its an absolute no no! Also if you have a balance to transfer from your MBNA card the click card doesnt offer any 0% deals on balance transfers like a lot of others, so you'll pay the 8.5% rate on your transferred balance. Also the fees they charge for certain things e.g if you go over limit is higher than the standard cards and finally you have to manage it totally online! But if you are good with your card i.e. dont go over limit, dont withdraw cash and dont have a current balance to transfer its not a bad deal! I think Halifax offer a good deal on their one the rates around 9% APR and about 11% for cash. They also offer 0% on purchases and balance transfers for 6 months! Actually I also think they currently have an offer on where you can get €100 to spend on your card when you sign up!!


----------



## Chey

Beware of the Halifax credit card. I got one to take advantage of the 0% balance transfer for six months, and while I got the balance down a fair bit in that six months the interest rate climbed from 9.5 to 13.9% in little more than a year, no doubt it will rise again. Its now my most expensive rate


----------



## Blackberry

If you are a revolver and pay purchase interest on an ongoing basis, the only answer to your problem is the AIB Click card at 8.5% APR.


----------



## el88s

AIB Click Card 8.5% APR. If you already have a card with them,tell them youre going to close it to get a better rate and they should advs you of the Click Card


----------



## el88s

Click Card is the best. Id recommend the move.


----------

